# All purpose fertilizer with sulfur



## Easyluck (Feb 5, 2019)

I am attempting to help my mom with her lawn this growing season.

Bermuda lawn in the Piedmont of North Carolina.

Based on the results of her soil test I am thinking a balanced 1-1-1 fertilizer would be perfect. Except most balanced fertilizers don't have sulfur. I don't think applying elemental sulfur to a soil with 6.2 pH is a good idea.

I could have her look around for TSP, SOP and AS to make her own blend but would prefer to keep it as simple as possible.

Does a balance fertilizer with sulphur exist? Any other recommendations?

Here are the results from the soil test.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

If she is doing the application, a single product to apply (a balanced fert) will be a good choice for this soil. You do not want to use elemental sulfur with a pH of 6.2 and I dont understand why the NC Waypoint makes that recommendation. I would use gypsum in addition to the balance fert. It will bring some sulfur and some calcium. The calcium could help to adjust the Ca:Mg ratio.


----------



## Easyluck (Feb 5, 2019)

Thank you @g-man ! Gypsum is a great idea.


----------



## Easyluck (Feb 5, 2019)

@g-man in the soil remediation guidelines you mention " You can put down 20-30 lbs/M of gypsum every 60 days. Keep the applications of P and K apart."

What do you mean by keep P and K apart? Don't apply at the same time as gypsum? Or apply all 3 at different times?

Also would you recommend 20-30lbs /M of gypsum?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I think he means to apply the gypsum separately from any P or K you need to add as it can bind those elements up if added at the same time. Just try to wait a week or two or a few good rainfalls between an application of gypsum and any application of P or K and you should be fine.


----------



## Easyluck (Feb 5, 2019)

Thanks @Mightyquinn !


----------

